# Welche Distri. für schlechten Computer



## pReya (26. Januar 2004)

Hey,

Ich hab hier noch einen zweiten COmputer rumzustehen (PII MMX 233MHz, ATI Graka, 32MB SDRAM) und würde auf dem gern Linux installieren, um a weng rumzuspielen etc... Also, hab ich erstmal Knoppix gebootet, naja bis KDE  fertig geladen hatte gingen ca 30 Minuten rum  Deswegen glaub ich hat es keinen SInn irgendwie dadrauf KDE einzusetzen... Deswegen wollt ich jetz  mal Fragen welche Distribution und welchen Windowmanager ihr mir für so nen schwachen PC empfehlt  Ich hätte halt schon ganz gern ein GUI da ich vielleicht auch mal damit im Web surfen will, etc...

Danke für eure Antworten !


----------



## Thorsten Ball (26. Januar 2004)

Hi pReya,

ich hab auf einem Computer mit 400Mhz und wenig Ram ( wirklich wenig, weiß aber nicht wieviel genau. ) Debian SID laufen. Läuft relativ schnell und mit Fluxbox ( Openbox, Kahakai, Blackbox, PekWM, usw.  würden natürlich auch gehen ) lässt sich damit auch ganz gut im Internet Surfen
und im IRC chatten ( X-Chat ). Das einzige Problem ist, dass Mozilla ein wenig zum laden braucht. 

Grüße,

Thorsten


----------



## pReya (26. Januar 2004)

Hey, cool, werd ich direkt gleich mal draufmachen... Danke !


----------



## alexdoehla (28. Januar 2004)

also ich hab auf nem 233 Pentium mit 64 MB Speicher für nen Kumpel nen Server mit SuSE 8.2 aufgesetzt (inklusive KDE, weil der des mit der Konsole net gebacken kriegt), dat läuft eigentlich auch ganz fix... 
Knoppix braucht ja zum Laden eh  länger als ne fest installierte Version...

MfG


----------



## JohannesR (28. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von alexdoehla _
> *(inklusive KDE, weil der des mit der Konsole net gebacken kriegt)*



Linux sind nicht nur Konsolen und KDE... Was ist mit Fluxbox, FVWM, WindowMaker...?

Edit: Achja, onTopic wollte ich noch sagen: 
Distributionen: Alle
WindowManager: Fluxbox, WindowMaker, FVWM, Blackbox... Da gibt es einige. Nur kein KDE, von Gnome würde ich auch abraten!


----------

